# dfx vs srs



## amit dutt (Aug 30, 2009)

hi techies ..

i want to know which one is good audio enhancer ?

DFX or SRS sandbox ?


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Aug 31, 2009)

I haven't used SRS Sandbox. But DFX is a potent software! Pretty damn good!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 1, 2009)

+1 for DFX plugin..


----------

